

When online gambling is legalized, Facebook will be $100 billion company - gdhillon
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-gambling-2012-1

======
sbtest
What concerns me is behavioral information obtained through games
(particularly ones of the push-a-button, get point variety) could be used to
target individuals with addictive personalities. Combining this with
information from the social graph would even be more potent. The second a
person turns 18, they will know all of the 'white whales' that should be
brought in to play the slots. The ethics of psychological profiling will soon
be a major ethical issue brought to us courtesy of big data; an issue that has
implications well beyond gambling.

------
gdhillon
Anyone working on any gambling apps for Facebook or in general on web/mobile?

